# Hello



## Medexpresso (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this type of thing so hang in there with me! I've really liked the discussions I've read on this website and wanted to join in on the fun. I've been a paramedic in PA about 5 years now, and I'm always willing to learn something new and hear other paramedic and EMT's opinions. I also like to hear the differences in the way other states practice compared to PA and to know that I'm human and that nobody's perfect when it comes to this business. (I'm also a barista so if anybody has any coffee questions feel free to ask! haha!)


----------



## marineman (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, please tell me you don't work at starbucks, they have the worst coffee ever and I'm just getting into EMS from truck driving so I've had a lot of coffee.


----------



## Medexpresso (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry! if i said no i'd be lying! it's so much fun to work there, a nice break from full time EMS...to be honest it took me two years to get used to their coffee, now i'm hooked! love my co-workers they are a good time!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the tribe!!!!!  Double latte STAT!!!!!! ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## abriggs (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm new too, so welcome!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2008)

marineman said:


> Hi, please tell me you don't work at starbucks, they have the worst coffee ever and I'm just getting into EMS from truck driving so I've had a lot of coffee.



Copy that. And their juices suck too! :angry:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2008)

But hi! Welcome! Your screen name is so cute!


----------



## Oregon (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, welcome...and I don't think Starbucks coffee sucks, so there!
Of course, I don't drink coffee.  But my friends do, and when they stop for their fix, they always pick me up a container of organic chocolate milk.
Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont drink coffee either, so their coffee sucks to me because all coffee sucks! And Their juices suck.  They ruined grapefruit juice..


----------



## mikie (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't mean to be mean here but...it's espresso.  now maybe i just misunderstood...


----------



## Medexpresso (Oct 14, 2008)

it's funny you mention that airwaygoddess! my co-workers at starbucks say STAT all the time while we are working i.e.."I need that venti mocha frapuccino STAT" and they asked me if people in the medical field really say STAT! just for sake of keeping it alive I told them we only say it on thursdays.....


----------



## Medexpresso (Oct 14, 2008)

mikie - I'm not trying to be mean either but eXpresso is also an accepted term in the coffee world meaning "fast coffee" maybe you could consider it "americanized" kind of term? plus i thought it would be appropriate for my username...you folks here are observant! nice! thanks for all the warm welcomes!!!


----------



## moonfire197 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello my name is Pete and I am and EMT-B just took my NREMT-P practical and have to retake random basic because I forgot.....BSI.  Damnit I have been working in EMS full time since the day after I got my highschool diploma.  It's nice to join yall and look forward to chatting.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 14, 2008)

moonfire197 said:


> Hello my name is Pete and I am and EMT-B just took my NREMT-P practical and have to retake random basic because I forgot.....BSI.  Damnit I have been working in EMS full time since the day after I got my highschool diploma.  It's nice to join yall and look forward to chatting.



Well, I'm glad to know that anyone can make these mistakes. I feel a heck of a lot better being reminded that we're all human!


----------



## mikie (Oct 14, 2008)

Medexpresso said:


> mikie - I'm not trying to be mean either but eXpresso is also an accepted term in the coffee world meaning "fast coffee" maybe you could consider it "americanized" kind of term? plus i thought it would be appropriate for my username...you folks here are observant! nice! thanks for all the warm welcomes!!!



It's all good, welcome to the forum!  I was just inquiring.


----------



## Medexpresso (Oct 14, 2008)

keep the inquiries coming! i love chatting about it...weird....i know...it's just coffee!


----------



## medicdan (Oct 14, 2008)

It's interesting... Boston is a completely Dunkin-ized town-- you cant go far without seeing three or four, and after a set of Dunkie-Junkie partners, I feel I know every one in the city. 
Only about three weeks ago, did I come across a Starbucks, and tried it for the first time. I find their coffees to be tastier, but more bitter (not bad for long shifts), and at least the Starbucks' in the city give EMTs free coffee (tie-in to thread about benefits). My Dunkies habit of way-to-much-money-per-day has decreased to nearly nothing, and I am starting to find myself in Starbucks elsewhere (I guess the marketing is working...)

P.S. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 14, 2008)

*You bet...... STAT!*

COFFEE!!!!  it is the back bone of EMS....I like to call it hot water with attitude!!!!   WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## abriggs (Oct 14, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> COFFEE!!!!  it is the back bone of EMS....I like to call it hot water with attitude!!!!   WOOT! WOOT!



:lol::lol::lol::lol:LMAO - Literally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MMiz (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate coffee, but I'm not sure what it is about those Starbucks folks, but they always treated us so well.  There were few places open late when I used to work the midnight shift, and they always gave us free drinks of our choice and offered more.  It wasn't just one location, they were all that great.

When my partner and I got a call to a pt with DIB at a starbucks we had a 30 second response time... but it took a while to clear the scene.  We had to pick up all of the ALS trash, clear the O2 tanks, and order two drinks.


----------



## Medexpresso (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you airwaygoddes!!!! love it! and emt-student, let me tell you I envy you! there are NO doughnut shops, dunkin or otherwise, anywhere near here! the closest is like 20 miles away and I'm only 7 miles from the city! don't get me wrong, I need a doughnut like the fat lady, but it would be nice to have something comforting and fattening after a crappy shift! or during a crappy shift...oh and Boston is beautiful!!!! oh and yes us starbucks people are happy and nice and i have no clue why...maybe because we are inhaling that coffee goodness for hours a day? i hope you guys continue to get free coffee wherever you go! WE DESERVE IT!


----------



## mikie (Oct 14, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I hate coffee, but I'm not sure what it is about those Starbucks folks, but they always treated us so well.



Thank you!  I too dislike coffee and its related drinks (triple hot mocha frappa latee bla bla bla)

I do like their hot chocolate though!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2008)

mikie said:


> Thank you!  I too dislike coffee and its related drinks (triple hot mocha frappa latee bla bla bla)
> 
> I do like their hot chocolate though!



I like Paneras hot chocolate! Yum!! Unfortunately it is in the opposite direction of my work.


----------



## marineman (Oct 15, 2008)

I need clarification is everyone actually talking plain black coffee that they actually like or are you talking cappuccino or some other form of espresso mixed drink?

I've had their espresso drinks a couple times and they seem decent, maybe a tad too sugary if you get the special ones. What I mentioned being terrible is their plain black standard nothing added coffee.


----------

